# Is this dissociative PTSD?



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

https://www.ptsd.va.gov/professional/PTSD-overview/Dissociative_Subtype_of_PTSD.asp

This link explains dp and Dr in terms of ptsd. I have been talking with my therapist and complex ptsd seems a more likely dignosis. I am thinking of getting rediagnosed as I am getting nowhere with this diagnosis and I don't find it helpful. The medications haven't worked for me and I tried them all. I am thinking of going on clomipramine but hopefully want access to ecstasy. They showed 80% recovery in America for ptsd and are starting to study it seriously. Getting my hands on that kind of drug won't be easy tho. U have tried mushrooms with some success but feel ecstasy is the way to go for me personally. Things truly cannot get any worse than they already are


----------

